#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-16
<kelalaka> herkes uyuyor mu*
<mehmetali> galiba
<yahuda> Selam, eduroam'dan bağlananınız var mı?
<enesb> selam
<enesb> biostan işlemciyi overclock yapınca ubuntuda ayrıca birşey yapmaya gerek var mı?
<enesb> 2,4ghz işlemciyi 3,00 yaptım. xp de görüyo ama ubuntuda 2,4 gözüküyo
<enesb> ubuntuda işlemci saatini okuyabileceğimiz bi yer var mı
<enesb> yok mu bilen
<rainbow> slm
<primeras> as
<primeras> http://forum.debian.org.tr/index.php?topic=1525
<primeras> "Evinizdeki sunucu için kendinizi fişlemeniz gerekiyor"
<wingless> bunları yapıp bir de türkiye'de internet start-upları kurulmasını beklemiyorlar herhalde?
<wingless> diğer ülkelerde devlet teşvik için kredi verir, vergi indirimine gider; bizde tam tersi...
<Erkan> bakanlar torunlarina gemi filosu kursun, sonra indirim belki dusunurler.
<s0u][ight> slm
<primeras> as
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-17
<wingless> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<Kartagis> güzelmiş
<Kartagis> buna benzer bir tane daha görmüştüm ama hangi sitedeydi hatırlamıyorum
<wingless> C compilerı bile var içinde valla (onu da Bellard yazmış)
<Kartagis> gcc yok ama
<wingless> tcc var (tiny c compiler), pek optimize edemiyor ama boyutu çok küçük
<primeras> korkulu rüyam yine karşıma çıktı
<primeras> ubuntu da java yükleme
<wingless> openjdk-6-jre yüklüyorsun, bitiyor
<wingless> primeras: nerede takılıyorsun?
<primeras> yüklemeye başlamadım bi sorunla karşılaştımda teşekkürler o pakete bakcam wingless
<primeras> daha önce freemind programını kuran oldu mu
<primeras> neyse kurdum :)
<barisubuntu> merhaba kanal
<primeras> oktay-ibm, abi iyi misin bi sorun demi :)
<primeras> sorun yok *
<oktay-ibm__> yasak kanallari actim
<oktay-ibm__> kanal 14
<oktay-ibm__> felan
<oktay-ibm__> onlari deniyordum
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-20
<primeras>  /etc/apach2/apache2.conf dosyası olan var mı
<primeras>  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Kartagis> var evet, ne için?
<primeras> lazım
<Kartagis> www.biberlifoto.net/apache2.conf
<primeras> Kartagis, eyvallah
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<Kartagis> çektiysen sileyim
<primeras> hea
<primeras> sağol
 * kavurt hmm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-21
<genc> slm
<primeras> selam
<primeras> pc de 2 tane kullanıcı var ama
<primeras> pc yi açınca 1 tanesini şifre sormadan direk açıyor
<primeras> şifre sorma ekranını nası getiririm sizce
<genc> giriş ekranı ayarlarından yapabilirsin
<genc> slm kimi flash videolarda sıkıntı yaşıyorum firefox ta kare kare siyahlıklar cıkıyor
<primeras> flash player yükledin mi yoksa ubuntu nun gnash mı ne vardı o mu var
<genc> adobe
<genc> digerlerinde normal
<genc> opera ve google
<mehmetali> Anaokuluna giden yeğenim yavaş yavaş bilgisayarda oyun istemeye başlamıştı. Başından kalkmıyor falan... eski bilgisayarıma ubuntu kurup al bu senin dedim bilgisayardan soğudu. bilgisayarda oyun istemiyor artık :D
<Kartagis> heh
<Immortal> demek ki "ubuntu" kullanici "dostu" degil.
<Kartagis> ubuntu kullanıcı dostu, ama windows oyunu dostu değil
<mehmetali> internetten flash oyunlar sadece
<genc> ubuntu içinde birsürü oyun var anaokuluna giben biri için
<mehmetali> daha bugün kurdum. beğendiği oyunlar için kısayol hazırlayacağım zaten.
<mehmetali> 30 dakikda bir otomatik ekran koruyucuyu devreye girmesi şeklinde ayarlamayı düşünüyorum
<mehmetali> şifreyi de büyükler bilecek sadece
<mehmetali> amaç kullanımı sınırlanmadırmak değil de gözlerin 30 dakika'dan fazla bir yere sabit kaldığında tembelleşmeye başlayıp gözlük ihtiyacını doğurmasını engellemk...
<genc> nanny kur
<mehmetali> hmm güzelmiş :) ama benim amacım sadece dikkat dağıtmak için eğer kendim scriptı yazamazsam aklımda bulunsun
<mehmetali> 6,4gb hdd bulmuştum onu değiştiricem gibi gözüküyor. çok yavaş kalıyor
<mehmetali> bu arada ubuntu desktop kullanan biri değildim bu yeni panel benim hoşuma gitti eski kullanıcalar beğenmiyor galiba?
<genc> evet
<genc> gnome 3 veya eski panel iyiydi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-14
<newnew> merhaba ubuntu ile ilgili soru sorabilirim değilmi yanlış gelmedim
<newnew> toplu dosya isimlendirme ile ilgili bir kısayol arıyorum sağ tuş menüsü veya kısa bir komut olabilir
<newnew> # -*- coding: encoding -*- #! /usr/bin/env python  for x in range{0,99}:    x=x+1   for i in *       do mv $i $x ; done
<newnew> beklenmeyen do diyor
<Kartagis> tam olarak ne yapmak istiyorsun?
<Kartagis> topla dosya isimlendirme derken?
<newnew> bir dosya içindeki tüm resimleri mesela
<newnew> garip garip isimleri var
<newnew> onlara  resim_1  resim_2 gibi
<newnew> isimler vermek istiyorum
<newnew> windowsdaki gibi  hepsini seçip f2 ye bastığımızda oluyordu
<Kartagis> for x in {1..10}
<newnew> 10 dan sonra ne yapcak peki
<Kartagis> sen en iyisi #python kanalında sor bunu
<Kartagis> ben şimdi gitmek zorundayım
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<newnew> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-15
<BrozaC> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<Kartagis> selam varadero/BrozaC
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-17
<Alkan> Merhaba
<Alkan> PARdus için ayırdığım 40 GB alanın yarısına ubuntu da kurabilir miyim? 3 işletim sistemi olur mu bir makinede
<rgngl> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-19
<gneral> selam
<Volkan-K> merhaba
<Volkan-K> iso dosyasi icin bana http://tinyurl.com/cccrkq9 adresini verdiler ama indiremiyorum
<Volkan-K> yardim edermisiniz
<nano_> sa
<nano_> kimse varmı
<nano_> acil yardıma ihtiyacım var
<BrozaC> slm
<rgngl> selam
<gokko> sanada selam
<rgngl> bu kanal kalabaliklasmis sanki biraz :)
<gokko> bilmem ben 4 ayda 1 kere giriyorum
<rgngl> ubuntu 12.04'te pencereyi maximize etme kisayolu nereye kayboldu bilen var mi? yillarin alt-f10'u yemiyor artik.
<gokko> hic bilmiyorum billahi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-20
<BrozaC> slm
<rgngl> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-13
<ogny> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-14
<Guest67069> Selam arkada;lar
<Guest67069> Selam arkadaslar
<ogny> hop
<Kartagis> güm
<ogny> selam
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<ogny> gece gec saatlerde biz hayatla ne yapsak diye kurcalariz bilgisayari
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-15
<ogny> selam
<ogny> slm ahali
<ogny> selam thiras
<thiras> merhaba ogny
<ogny> thiras: yeldegirmeni'nde misin?
<thiras> :) hayir izmirdeyim
<ogny> hmm
<thiras> baya oldu o evi birakali
<ogny> 2sinin arasinda kaldim
<ogny> izmir'deydin tabi
<ogny> neresindesin
<thiras> kadikoyden sonra uskudar/salacak'a gectim
<thiras> sonra besiktas
<thiras> en son izmir
<ogny> oo gezmisin :)
<thiras> ehehe oyle oldu
<ogny> cok guzel valla
<thiras> simdi kolejin oralardayim
<thiras> goztepenin ustu
<ogny> uni.de misin orada\
<thiras> orgun kisim bitti
<thiras> acik devam
<thiras> arti is
<ogny> oh oh cok hizlisin be
<thiras> eheh :)
<thiras> sen ne yapiyorsun?
<ogny> ben de calisiyorum, sistem adminlik
<thiras> temiz :)
<ogny> bu aralar aksamlari jekyll'le ugrasiyorum
<ogny> bayagi zevkli
<thiras> himm iyimis duymustumda cok inceleyemedim hic
<ogny> http://orkungunay.com:4000/
<ogny> simdilik standalone serverinde
<ogny> :)
<ogny> default hali
<thiras> mis :)
<ogny> thiras: sen tam zamanli mi calisiyon abi
<thiras> yok ya freelance
<thiras> bu arada is yok hic
<ogny> yapma be
<thiras> baya parasizim aslinda
<ogny> ne yapiyorsun peki free
<thiras> web isleri
<ogny> guzel ya
<thiras> idare ediyoruz ya iste
<ogny> senin blog var miydi
<thiras> vardi da kapali kaldiracagim ayaga 1 haftaya
<ogny> anladim
<ogny> bir seyler gelirse
<ogny> seni haberdar ederim
<ogny> daha cok neyle calisiyorsun
<ogny> php/mysql mi
<thiras> valla php'ye girme taraftari olmuyorum genelde
<thiras> css ile cozmeye calisiyorum isleri
<thiras> cmsler akiyor zaten
<thiras> anca boyle plug-in falan lazim olunca onlara giriyorum
<thiras> ki detayliyla is genelde yazdirma taraftariyim
<thiras> freelancer.com akiyor bu konuda
<ogny> tamam abi
<ogny> iyi oldu anlattigin
<thiras> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-16
<ogny> selamlar
<Kartagis> selam bebek
<ogny> ay bebisim
<ogny> agzimin icindeki yara
<ogny> ufaktan yakiyor canimi
<Kartagis> b vitamini eksikliği
<thiras> merhaba
<suigeneris> merhaba
<suigeneris> lan ben bu aptitude'u yazanın...
<suigeneris> sudo apt-get purge xen* bir sürü sistem dosyası kaldırdı, şimdi sisteme giremiyorum7
<suigeneris> makine de usb'den açılmıyor ki 13.04'u kurayım,
<suigeneris> usb'yi seçiyorum menüden, ama açılmıyor
<ogny> haydaaa
<ogny> aptitude iyi be
<ogny> aptitude'e sovdun apt-get kullanmisin
<ogny> bi hossun abi
<ogny> neyse
<ogny> usb'den acilmiyorsa
<ogny> gitmis adam...
<thiras> lol
<Kartagis> ogny: buradayım hala, suigeneris bendim
<ogny> he ya
<ogny> unutmusum
<ogny> Kartagis: cozdun mu
<hanzala> bu ubuntu    neden donar acaba
<hanzala> wındowsu gectı yaw
<hanzala> slm ubuntu neden donar
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-17
<ogny> selam
<malthm> Selam arkadaşlar
<mozakca> Merhaba arkadaşlar drupalla ilgili bir problem yaşıyorum
<mozakca> hata burada yazıyor. http://paste2.org/nD8cEKVK
<mozakca> Bu sorunu çözmem lazım çünkü views modülünü kullanamıyorum bu hata yüzünden
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-18
<ogny> selam
<mintci> slmlr
<mintci> mint kullaniyorum veriler silinmeden
<mintci> ubuntu ile yer degi;tirmem mumkunmu
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ogny> heyo
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Senin selamın sayılmaz f0und.
<turgay> selam ElixirVitae
<ogny> ElixirVitae: selamlar kardesim
<ogny> selam, unity'de, dual monitor kullaniyorum, ctrl-tab ile masaustu arasinda gecis yaparken, cursor gecmiyor
<ogny> onu ayrica surukluyorum gecis yaptigim masaustune, bunun bir cozumu var mi?
<ogny> hazir laf gelmisken sorayim
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-19
<ogny> slm
<ozcanesen> Kartagis, selamlar burada mısın?
<turgay> selam
<ozcanesen> selam
<Kartagis> selam ozcanesen
<Kartagis> şimdi buradayım
<ozcanesen> abi bir konuda ufak bir yardıma ihtiyacım var
<ozcanesen> aynı anda ubuntu 32/64 ve fedora-centos 32/64 çalıştırmak istiyorum
<Kartagis> yardım edebilirsem ne mutlu
<ozcanesen> virtualbox ile yapılabilir ama bana grafik ortam olmadan bu işi yapabileceğim bir sistem lazım
<Kartagis> xen
<ozcanesen> yani komut satırından sistemi boot edeyim
<ozcanesen> ssh ile bağlanabileyim
<ozcanesen> peki yeni başlayan birine ağır gelecek bir şey mi
<Kartagis> yo çok değil
<Kartagis> belleğin kaç?
<ozcanesen> 4 gb
<ozcanesen> ama ssd kullanıyorum swap ile arttırsam pek sıkıntı olmaz
<Kartagis> iyi
<Kartagis> 1'ini xen kullanır, 3'ünü sen kullanırsın
<ozcanesen> peki sonuçta grafik ortam olmayacağı için
<ozcanesen> kurulumu nasıl yapacağım
<Kartagis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ozcanesen> kurulu iso mu bulmam gerekiyor
<Kartagis> sanırım
<Kartagis> ya da
<Kartagis> realvnc ile bağlanıp yaparsın kurulum
<ozcanesen> hemen güzel bir tutorial bulup xen öğreneyim o halde
<ozcanesen> teşekkürler yardım için
<Kartagis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<ogny> oooo selamlar ahali
<ogny> ozcanesen: virtualbox'un da grafik ortamsizi var
<ogny> virtualbox-headless
<ogny> ozcanesen: ustad, vmware de var, linux'a da kuruluyordur (acikcasi hic denemedim)
<ozcanesen> ogny, evet o da var ama virtualbox ile yapılıyorsa lisanslı yazılımla uğraşmak hiç mantıklı gelmiyor
<ozcanesen> virtualbox headless olayına da bir bakayım
<ozcanesen> sağolasın
<ogny> eyvolle babam ne demek
<ogny> sen yaz tilda'lari yeter ki
<ogny> ozcanesen: madem bu konuyu actin
<ogny> bir de vagrant var abi
<ogny> simdi trend vagrant
<ogny> proje bazli sanal makina
<ozcanesen> evet vagrant kullanıyorum
<ogny> eh adam asmis :)
<ozcanesen> ama bilgim vagrant up dan öteye geçmedi :D
<ogny> :D
<ozcanesen> onda bildiğimiz grafik ortam var ama
<ozcanesen> ben sadece ssh ile bağlanayım istiyorum
<ogny> ozcanesen: abi amazon'dan ucretsiz ssh alabiliyosun
<ogny> ubuntu veriyor
<ogny> kredi karti gostermen yeterli oluyor
<ogny> ssh'la amazon key'inle baglaniyosun
<ozcanesen> aslında doğru öyle bir şey de olabilir
<ozcanesen> aynı anda 4 tane sistem için ne kadar ister acaba
<ozcanesen> bir araştırayım onu ben
<ogny> 4 sistem derken
<ogny> anlamadim
<ogny> 4 sanal makina mi acman lazim
<ozcanesen> aynı anda olmak zorunda değil ama
<ozcanesen> 4 farklı imajı çalıştırıp
<ozcanesen> üzerlerinde çalışmam gerek
<ogny> hmm sen dagitmissin aga
<ogny> :D
<ogny> topla toplayabilirsen
<turgay> yaptığın işlemi 4 türevde denetlemek mi istiyorsun
<ozcanesen> turgay, aynen o şekilde
<ozcanesen> denetlemek ve derlemek diyebiliriz
<turgay> okulda böyle bir sistem yok mu ?
<turgay> veya aokullarda
<ozcanesen> bizim okul için konuşmak gerekirse sanmıyorum olduğunu
<ozcanesen> edu.tr mail adresi bile vermiyorlar öğrencilere
<ozcanesen> ama internette ücretsiz benzer hizmetler var
<ozcanesen> mesela launchpad paketleri istediğin mimariler için derleyip paketliyor
<ozcanesen> ama sadece ubuntu için :)
<turgay> üniversitler arası bir anlaşma ile bunları olması gerekir
<turgay> öğrenciler gelişecek geliştircek deneyecek arayacak bulacak
<ozcanesen> amazon gibi bir firmayla protokol imzalanıp öğrencilere ücretsiz hesap verebilirler mesela
<ozcanesen> microsoft bu konuda biraz daha ilgili
<turgay> ben yurtiçi imkanlarını söylüyorum yerelde olsun yine yeter
<ozcanesen> azure hesabı olsun visual studio olsun dağıtıyor bedavaya
<turgay> ama bakıyorsun iç birşey yok hiç
<turgay> ozcanesen:  microsft ilgi amacı farklı ağacı yaş iken eğmek  :)
<ozcanesen> turgay, aynen :)
<turgay> öğretim üyeleri yöneticilerin çözeceği bir olay bu çok küçük bir nokta ama boş işlerler uğraşmaktan vakitleri olmuyordur
<ozcanesen> bu arada tam da aradığım şeyi buldum
<ozcanesen> launchpad sadece deb derleyip paketliyor
<ozcanesen> ama https://build.opensuse.org
<ozcanesen> şöyle bir şey var çok fazla dağıtım için derleyip paketliyor
<ogny> ozcanesen: unutmadan abi https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=compute%20engine%20google&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcloud.google.com%2Fproducts%2Fcompute-engine.html&ei=tPuYUee5EsnZPLXJgZgO&usg=AFQjCNFjqDMp4Qq82tOSlLvqrXDV7TBz1w&sig2=AjQa6wlRvQXGpvpumMft-A&bvm=bv.46751780,d.ZWU
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> https://cloud.google.com/c
<ogny> https://cloud.google.com/
<ogny> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/centos-rhel-ubuntu-debian-fedora-linux-install-gcutil-tool/
<ozcanesen> ogny, vay bunu ilk defa görüyorum
<ogny> ;)
<yeni> slmlr
<yeni> mint kullanan varmi
<yeni> ben mint kurdum turkcelesmiyo
<yeni> nasil tucelesir
<genc> nesi türkceleşmiyor
<yeni> herseyi
<genc> ayarlardan dil bölge secinini yaptınmı
<yeni>    language-pack-gnome-tr    language-pack-gnome-tr-base    language-pack-tr    language-pack-tr-base    libreoffice-l10n-tr    firefox-locale-tr    thunderbird-locale-tr
<yeni> bunlari kurmak istiyom onlardada sorun cikariyo
<yeni> sistem ayarlari localdede  turkiyeye dahir bi;e yok
<genc> dil secinini yapınca otomatik kurar paketleri
<genc> ucbirimde sudo apt-get update
<genc> yap
<yeni> yabiyorum
<genc> ardından sudo apt-get upgrade
<genc> bir hata verilyormu
<yeni> 404 lu bi;e
<yeni> : Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<yeni> birde bu
<genc> şu an başka bir apt calışıyor diyor
<yeni> evet
<yeni> ama tek konsol acik
<yeni> birde bu synptic felan acik degil
<genc> apt işlemi sen kapatsan dahi arkada calışır
<genc> sistemi reboot et
<yeni> ben tr kuruyom
<genc> sudo reboot
<yeni> sistem otomatikman eng=usa donuyo
<genc> sistem acıldık tan sonra gel buraya bakalım
<genc> http://s1305.hizliresim.com/19/m/n7qcw.png
<yeni> abi yabtiklarim dagru mu
<yeni> localde  turkiye ile ilgili secenekleri seciyorum
<yeni> konsolda sudo apt-get update
<yeni> sonra upgrade
<yeni> ama  her sefeinde --fixmissingli bir uyari aliyorum
<yeni> genc abi
<genc> komutu tam yazarmısın
<yeni> sudo apt-get update
<genc> ilk önce dilsecimi yapma
<genc> önce güncelleme
<yeni> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yeni> ok
<yeni> aha
<genc> ardından dil ayarı
<genc> eger eski hatırladıgı paketi cekmeye calışır
<genc> oda olmadıgı icin hata alırsın
<yeni> turkceleştı yaw nasıl oldu anlamadım
<yeni> bırde abı ben travıyan dıya bır oyun var online oynanıyo
<yeni> greasmonkeyde bir eklenti var php ile yazılan bunu nasıl tanıta bilirim
<yeni> abi sen le konuşurken herşey otomatik olarak oluyo bu ne iş anlamadım
<yeni> oda yüklendi
<yeni> sagol genç abi sizlere kolay gelsin
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-12
<Motdd> http://paste.debian.net/98982/
<Motdd> arkadaþlar bu hatayý alýyorum.
<Motdd> bulamýyor sistem
<zAZ> bi programý nasýl silerim
<zAZ> apt-get install ile
<Guest53348> yüklenen þeyi nasýl silebilirm
<Kartagis> motdd: tamamen kaldırmak mı istiyorsun?
<motdd> hocam kuramýyorum madem silecem
<motdd> evet
<Kartagis> TCL kurmamışsın ki
<Kartagis> eggdrop TCL ister
<motdd> http://paste.debian.net/98982/
<motdd> ama kurulu gibi :s
<Kartagis> Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<motdd> gördünüz mü bu hatay
<motdd> ./configure
<motdd> ile kurdum
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get -y install tcl8.6
<motdd> Setting up tcl8.6 (8.6.0-1) ...
<motdd> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<motdd> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<motdd> tamam mýdýr
<motdd> ama ben sistemimi kullanýcýya açmýþtým
<motdd> deniyim mi
<motdd> þimdi eggdrop kurmaya
<motdd> eggdrop ./configure çektim
<motdd> ayný hata
<motdd> Kartagis
<motdd> bu baþka bi saçmalýk ya
<motdd> configure: error:
<motdd>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<motdd> ...
<motdd> <Kiril> motdd , apt-get update
<motdd> <Kiril> apt-get install build-essential
<motdd> <Kiril> apt-get install tcl8.5 tcl8.5-dev
<motdd> <Kiril> and you're ready
<motdd> biri þunlarý ded
<motdd> i
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> iyi demiş
<Kartagis> hangi kanalda?
<motdd> #egghelp
<turgay> selam
<motdd> a.s turgay
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-13
<SerK0n> raid 0 olayini tavsiye edermisiniz?
<SerK0n> siradan bir son kullanici icin
<solid> Selamın hello
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-14
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> kanalda ses var :)
<Kartagis> se se
<Kartagis> pıh pıh
<fnoyanisi> vay vay
<fnoyanisi> raspbian kullanan var mı
<fnoyanisi> baktım da, ubuntu-tr forumunda raspberry pi soruları filan var
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-16
<ademoglu> benim bilgisayar ekranı donuyo ya
<ademoglu> ekran kartından mıdır acaba ?
<ademoglu> sadece ekran donuyo, caps lock un falan ışığı yanıp sonuyo, tepki veriyo
<ademoglu> geçenlerde alt+f4 ile ekranda tepki vermeden kapattıydım birşeyleri nasıl olduysa oturumda kapandı herhalde
<ademoglu> oturum açma ekranından geri gönmüştü
<ademoglu> *dönmüştü
<ademoglu> napsak ?
<Kartagis> ademoglu: bir yerden ssh yap makinenin tepki verdiğini doğrulamak için
<ademoglu> 2. bir makineden benim makineye değil mi Kartagis
<ademoglu> o halde ssh yapıp benim makinenin donmasını bekleyeceğim ?
<Kartagis> ademoglu: makinenin kendisinin donmadığını doğrulamak için
<ademoglu> anladım acaba android ile yapabilir miyim
<ademoglu> bakayım bi
<Kartagis> android rootluysa yaparsın
<ademoglu> öncelikle makineye ssh server kurmam lazım ?
<Kartagis> ademoglu: o zaman onunla hiç uğraşma, kendi makinende herhangi bir port açık mı?
<Kartagis> telnet IP port
<ademoglu> "telnet ip port" dedim
<ademoglu> telnet: could not resolve IP/port: Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<ademoglu> değil galiba
<Kartagis> telnet <kendi.i.p.adresin> [makinende açık olan herhangi bir port]
<ademoglu> açık olan portları nasıl görüyorduk ?
<Kartagis> netstat -antlp
<ademoglu> denediğim portlarda hep connection refused oluyo
<ademoglu> kapattım firewall ı hala aynı
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-17
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Blaguvest> fnoyanisi: slm
<fnoyanisi> merhaba
<etsw> bash script bilen var mi acaba ?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-18
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<fnoyanisi> şu vino var ya, ondan default olarak bir ip'yw izin vermek nasıl oluyor acaba
<fnoyanisi> bilen vcarmı
<Kartagis> fnoyanisi: iptables
<fnoyanisi> ufff
<fnoyanisi> yok mu vino nun içinde bişey
<fnoyanisi> zaten default izin vermeme olayı port ile ilgili değil
<fnoyanisi> uygulama kendisi soruyor "şu ip'den bağlantı var, izin verim mi" diye, iptables ile ilgili değil sanırsam
<fnoyanisi> yuh... man -k vino bişey vermedi
<fnoyanisi> merak edene : vino-prefernces altında imiş
<fnoyanisi> ben de #ubuntu kanalına sordum
<Kartagis> bence yok
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : ubuntu makinaya erişimde bir sıkıntı yok, benim istek vino'ya kadar ulaşıyor o aşamada da sıkıntı yok. Uygulamanın isteği değerlendirme biçimi, OS'un değil bu durumda.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-13
<tayfun> agar.io oynayan var mı
<Kartagis> o nedir?
<Kartagis> çevrimiçi oyunmuş
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-16
<information_poor> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-17
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Conqueror> http://pastebin.com/MXJCAct1
<Conqueror> burada üstte çalışan şey neden aşağıdakinde çalışmıyor? SQL cümleciklerini phpmyadmin'den denedim. oradan problem yok
<aykut> sudo_as_admin_successful nedir ya
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-16
<sdfsd> sa kimse varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-17
<blackclaw> Merhaba beyler
<blackclaw> beyler bir konuda yardıma ihtiyacım var
<blackclaw> yardım edebilecek varmı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-19
<lorento_> selam
<varadero> Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-20
<sezai_tr> arkadaşlar merhaba
<sezai_tr> kimse yok mu
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-22
<Yojimbo> selam
<Yojimbo> aykut az demok dgncn F0und mcan metaltrrocker ujjain yuciyuar
<metaltrrocker> Yojimbo, selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-16
<totoro_> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-18
<Manj> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-20
<lordofthekebabs> merhabalar [00:42] <lordofthekebabs> bilimiyorum ne kadar aktif bu channel ama burada sormak en dogrusu gibi gozukuyor, ben 19 yasinda liseyi yeni biterecek birisiyim. Durumum ne yazikki el vermediginden dolayi universiteye gidemeyecegim. Soru cok basit turkiyede diplomasiz yazilim gelistiricilerine is verilliyormu acaba ?
<lordofthekebabs> https://github.com/demirantay bu benim portfolyom goz atmak isterseniz
#ubuntu-tr 2019-05-19
<onur> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2020-05-16
<ubuntutr> s.a
<ubuntutr> kimse var mi ?
